# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Google Sheets: Dragging down cells with IMPORTRANGE function

## cjvdg

May I ask if there is an easy way for me to fill out all the cells in my sheet? I'm trying to refer a data from two sheets using the IMPORTRANGE function.*Here's the formula:*=IMPORTRANGE("link of sheet", "MALE STUDENT INFORMATION!C1")

So, I just need to fill out each cells like:
=IMPORTRANGE("link of sheet", "MALE STUDENT INFORMATION!C1")
=IMPORTRANGE("link of sheet", "MALE STUDENT INFORMATION!C2")
=IMPORTRANGE("link of sheet", "MALE STUDENT INFORMATION!C3")
and so on...*


In MS excel, we just need to drag it down, right? It is not working in Google Sheet. Is there an easy way for me to do this?

----------


## cjvdg

I use the formula: =IMPORTRANGE("link of sheet", "MALE STUDENT INFORMATION!C" & row(C1)) then drag it down. It works!

----------


## hrlngrv

OK, but if you knew how many cells there were, say 200, you could enter the single formula

=IMPORTRANGE("link of sheet", "MALE STUDENT INFORMATION!C1:C200")

and Google Sheets would fill a 200-row by 1 column range with the results. Or you could pull in the entire column with

=IMPORTRANGE("link of sheet", "MALE STUDENT INFORMATION!C:C")

----------


## cjvdg

> OK, but if you knew how many cells there were, say 200, you could enter the single formula
> 
> =IMPORTRANGE("link of sheet", "MALE STUDENT INFORMATION!C1:C200")
> 
> and Google Sheets would fill a 200-row by 1 column range with the results. Or you could pull in the entire column with
> 
> =IMPORTRANGE("link of sheet", "MALE STUDENT INFORMATION!C:C")



Oh. Nice. I'll try this. Thank you very much!

----------

